
Show HN: A modern app to watch public domain movies - yelabbassi
https://cinedantan.com
======
yelabbassi
Author here. I created Cinedantan.com to watch Public Domain Movies the way I
am used to with other popular streaming apps.

~~~
yelabbassi
The source and the datasets are here:
[https://github.com/cinedantan/webapp](https://github.com/cinedantan/webapp)

------
kimaaa
Cant watch a movie on safari.. can’t scroll to the watch button.

This is my bottom screen:
[https://imgur.com/xXzruSz](https://imgur.com/xXzruSz)

~~~
yelabbassi
Thank you so much for reporting this bug. I just released an update a few
minutes ago to fix it.

